# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Счетчик на сайте неправильно показывает просмотры

## Урич

Из-за чего это может быть? Есть сайт. За месяц показывает просмотры 198. Но у меня в каждой статье есть количество просмотров. И если верить этому количеству, то только в одном разделе сайта столько просмотров, но у меня таких разделов 8. Т.е. явно неправильно показывает просмотры.

----------


## ShnaiderHost

Возможно считает все сразу? т.е не правильные пчелы делают не правильный мед. Или засчитывает просмотры от ботов.

----------


## dmis

А как ваш счетчик считает, если один человек несколько раз заходит на одну и ту же страницу? Для сверки посещаемости можно воспользоваться онлайн-сервисом vaddox.com, все-таки количество посетителей и количество просмотров это разные вещи.

----------


## anejko

попробуй его установить повышу где ни будь

----------


## kimchen

а еще лучше попросту сделать все на cms, вот только на какой, я не знаю

----------


## anejko

долго не думай, вот лучше всего на этом движке сделай http://www.umi-cms.ru/find_webdevs/

----------


## Anton_seo

Причем тут cms? У вас на каждой статье количество просмотров вообще, а не уникальных. Плюс там легко может идти и накрутка, и сбой. С поисковиками такой номер не пройдет, вот и отображается статистика совсем другая

----------

